# Quick Axle Parts Question



## desertguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I recently purchased a 2006 21RS that was in great condition. One minor issue I need to take care of is to replace the Ultralube rubber plugs on the axles. Two are torn and all are cracked. Unfortunately I have not been able to find a place in town that has any plugs in stock. I've also had virtually no luck finding the OEM AL-KO part no#568067 plugs on-line, unless I want to buy 20 of them.

Does anyone have a link to an on-line parts store that carries either the OEM part or equivalent? I was worried about not going with an OEM part, but maybe that limits my options too much.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

See if you can cross reverence the Al-Ko part number to Dexter. They are almost identical. I've had good luck with Shadow trailer

Great customer service.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

It might not be a bad idea to buy 20 of them. Considering my 23rs is one year old and mine are already cracked. You will have enough for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Are you referring to these --> Grease Cap Plug


----------



## desertguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, folks. I really appreciate it. As a newbie, I was a bit hesitant to post a pretty trivial question to the form.
It looks like the plugs in the link from H2oSprayer will likely fit and for the cheap price it's worth giving them a try and forgoing the OEM route. If that doesn't work out then, what the heck, I'll go with the set of 20 or try to cross reference with Dexter.

Again, thanks for the tips!
chris


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm glad that I was able to help out. Keep in mind, no question is too trivial. Welcome aboard, and enjoy your Outback often.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

These guys have everything. Lucky for me one of there stores is about a mile away. ******* Trailer Supplies

Walter


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

I would think that any trailer dealer should have them in stock. But there I go again--thinking....


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

hyewalt34 said:


> These guys have everything. Lucky for me one of there stores is about a mile away. ******* Trailer Supplies
> 
> Walter


I take it that they carry bait, beer and fishin' licenses too!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, so I have shot grease into the fitting for the EZ lube axle. How much. I applied a good bit but not enough for it to shot out anywhere.
Should I apply more? 
I didn't want to bust a seal like if you greasing a ball joint or tie rod end. let me know how much grease you all apply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The Dexter plugs will fit and are a lot easier to find than the Al-ko. Just went through that this spring.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Tyvekcat said:


> Ok, so I have shot grease into the fitting for the EZ lube axle. How much. I applied a good bit but not enough for it to shot out anywhere.
> Should I apply more?
> I didn't want to bust a seal like if you greasing a ball joint or tie rod end. let me know how much grease you all apply. I appreciate it.


If you ever take the hubs apart you will know why it takes so long to get the grease to squirt out the front. There is a very large cavity in there that must be filled first before this can happen. The first time I added grease through the EZ Lube fitting it took about 50 pumps each with my hand held grease gun. After that it will come out pretty quickly the next time.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Ok, so I have shot grease into the fitting for the EZ lube axle. How much. I applied a good bit but not enough for it to shot out anywhere.
> Should I apply more?
> I didn't want to bust a seal like if you greasing a ball joint or tie rod end. let me know how much grease you all apply. I appreciate it.


If you ever take the hubs apart you will know why it takes so long to get the grease to squirt out the front. There is a very large cavity in there that must be filled first before this can happen. The first time I added grease through the EZ Lube fitting it took about 50 pumps each with my hand held grease gun. After that it will come out pretty quickly the next time.
[/quote]

Thanks California Jim ! I was adding grease and it kept going in and nothing happening. I know I had pumped the gun at least 16 times. I didn't want to bust the seals. I will add a little more. Thanks !!!


----------

